# A few turnings



## BarbS (Dec 18, 2011)

[attachment=706] [attachment=705] [attachment=707]


----------



## JMC (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the bottle stoppers and the bowl, but I have to be honest and say that, as beautiful as the objects are in the center picture, I don't know what they are. May I ask, what are they? Either way, they are very nicely crafted. Well done. You're gonna fit in here just fine.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely work! The bowl is my favourite!




Kenbo said:


> I love the bottle stoppers and the bowl, but I have to be honest and say that, as beautiful as the objects are in the center picture, I don't know what they are. May I ask, what are they? Either way, they are very nicely crafted. Well done. You're gonna fit in here just fine.



Ken I think they may be drink coasters...?


----------



## BarbS (Dec 19, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I love the bottle stoppers and the bowl, but I have to be honest and say that, as beautiful as the objects are in the center picture, I don't know what they are. May I ask, what are they? Either way, they are very nicely crafted. Well done. You're gonna fit in here just fine.



Those are pocket mirrors, about 2-1/2" diameter, with a mirror glued on one side and chatter work on the other.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 19, 2011)

BarbS said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I love the bottle stoppers and the bowl, but I have to be honest and say that, as beautiful as the objects are in the center picture, I don't know what they are. May I ask, what are they? Either way, they are very nicely crafted. Well done. You're gonna fit in here just fine.
> ...



oh.... now I feel dumb... haha 

They are very nice indeed though


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that Barb. Very nice work indeed. I would love to see a close up of the chatter work. Very nice.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 20, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Barb. Very nice work indeed. I would love to see a close up of the chatter work. Very nice.



Sure, Ken. Here are the front and back of two different mirrors, both cut from silver maple:

[attachment=736]

[attachment=737]


----------

